# Suggested Larger Try Squre / T Square



## Petey83 (13 Aug 2015)

Currently o have a set of 4 engineering squares from 75 through to 300 mil in length. I'm looking for something bigger to help marking out on sheet goods as that seems to be the way I'm going at the moment. 

I've just splashed out buying another TS55 after selling my original one after deciding I wouldn't use it #-o so funds are tight. 

I've seen this but at £140 it's a bit bound what I can constantly spend so was looking for some suggestions from others. 
http://woodworkersworkshop.co.uk/epages ... WP_TS-600M

I want something a minimum of 600mm and that's going I be accurate. Prove wise sub £80 is where I'm at but may stretch to £100....

Any suggestions greatly received


----------



## woodbrains (13 Aug 2015)

Hello,

Why don't you make one out of plywood or something? Those tee squares are nice and accurate, but square is only as good as the reference face of the timber you are marking, so super accuracy of the square is lost anyway. It is all very well a square being accurate +/- .001 for the length of the blade, or whatever, when the reference edge of the timber cannot possibly be sawn to those tolerances, the squares accuracy to so extent is moot. You could easily make a square from plywood accurate enough for cutting sheet goods within furniture making accuracy.

Mike.


----------



## John15 (13 Aug 2015)

Roofing squares are fairly long but I'm unsure about their accuracy.

John


----------



## gasman (13 Aug 2015)

Have to say I agree with Woodbrains - timber is nowhere near as accurate as that square
Another solution is to make one out of an MDF sheet. Cut a isosceles right angle triangle from one end of a whole sheet of 12mm MDF
Then check that it is square by measuring the 3 edges. If the 2 sides are 1200mm then the diagonal (hypotenuse) of the triangle should be 1697.1mm
Regards Mark


----------



## Petey83 (13 Aug 2015)

Must say I had no thought about making one - mainly because im still not totally confident in my measuring skills. Thinking I may have a crack at making one as I have my smaller engineering squares to help me reference


----------



## MusicMan (13 Aug 2015)

If you are after precision, I suggest the money (and less of it) is best spent on a good straight edge. You can get a really good 600 mm one on eBay for £30-40.

With this you can check any square that you make (from the good suggestions above) or buy. Put the edge on a flat surface (any table) on a large sheet of paper. Put the square against the edge and draw a line along the edge at right angles to the straight edge. Then flip the square through 180 deg (about the edge you have just used to draw a line) and match it up again with the straight edge and the bottom of the line. The top of the line will show the deviation from true square.

If you have made one with an arm that pivots (just insert one of the screws holding the pieces together), you can use this method to set the angle accurately to 90 degrees, then clamp and insert remaining screws.

The edge of your tracksaw track is probably a good enough straight edge. It's as straight as you are cutting the sheet goods anyway.

Keith


----------



## Cheshirechappie (13 Aug 2015)

If making a square for marking out sheet goods, something in the form of a draughtsman's tee-square could be very convenient. Made from ply or hard plastic for the arm and a piece of hardwood for the stock, it could be light and still rigid enough to stay accurate. It could also be made with the arm any length you choose - just over 4 feet would allow marking right across a sheet in one go.


----------



## rafezetter (13 Aug 2015)

Cheshirechappie":37qacb50 said:


> If making a square for marking out sheet goods, something in the form of a draughtsman's tee-square could be very convenient. Made from ply or hard plastic for the arm and a piece of hardwood for the stock, it could be light and still rigid enough to stay accurate. It could also be made with the arm any length you choose - just over 4 feet would allow marking right across a sheet in one go.



4 feets is a bit long though, 2.5 feet you can mark it from both sides and still register the partial line to complete it.


----------



## blackrodd (13 Aug 2015)

Had one of these Stanley folding squares, accurate, and lasts for ever when used with consideration,--
1200 x 1200, Available most places, but the price varies somewhat,

http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homebaseuk ... are-315581

HTH Regards Rodders


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (14 Aug 2015)

Make your own layout square. Some years ago now, Chris Schwarz described his favourite design. I built my own version, which has an added feature, a fence, that makes this square invaluable.







The link is here: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTo ... quare.html

You could make a few, if you choose to do so, and any size you prefer. Mine is very accurae, and has maintained this for years now.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Billy Flitch (14 Aug 2015)

Hedue have a top name for quality, Dieter Schmid sell the large one for 21 euros plus. Spring stainless steel I`ve had them for years wouldn't have any thing else.
http://www.fine-tools.com/winkzim.html


----------



## JandK (14 Aug 2015)

Petey83":3e8jbl20 said:


> I've seen this but at £140 it's a bit bound what I can constantly spend so was looking for some suggestions from others.
> http://woodworkersworkshop.co.uk/epages ... WP_TS-600M
> 
> I want something a minimum of 600mm and that's going I be accurate. Prove wise sub £80 is where I'm at but may stretch to £100....
> ...



The £140 job from Woodpeckers is the best. I have one and it was money well spent because of the accuracy you save money in the end


----------

